

Thanks for comments in the RSS feed, can haz points too? - lojic

Having a comments link in the RSS feed is great - thx!<p>What do you think about also adding the number of points for a submission, so I can skip submissions below my threshold?
======
lojic
Are there any folks using RSS for Hacker News out there? I'm surprised there
isn't more demand for displaying the points in the RSS feed.

